# Maternity leave in the UAE?



## Minerva (Jul 21, 2008)

Greetings all ,

We're considering a move to Dubai next year and both plan to work - potentially, fingers crossed, we'll each be able to relocate with our respective firms -- and I was wondering what the mat leave laws are like? In our little corner of the world, it's a decent amount of leave but you are not paid by your company during your absence. They will only keep your job for you.

Would be really grateful if someone could share any insight they have. Also, if one did get an offer and was pregnant at the time, would you be obliged to tell the company? 

Minnie


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maternity leave is a legal right, but only after one years service.

I woudl also say that you have a moral obligation to tell an employer that you are pregnant when taking on a job.


Labour Dept wording below:

_Article 30_
A female worker shall be entitled to maternity leave with full pay for a period of forty five days, including both pre and post natal periods, provided that she has completed not less than one year of continuous service with her employer.

A female worker who has not completed the aforesaid period of service shall be entitled to maternity leave with half pay.
A female worker who has exhausted her maternity leave may be absent from work without pay for a maximum period of 100 consecutive or non-consecutive days if such absence is due to an illness preventing her from resuming her work. 

A medical certificate issued by a duly authorized medical institution or authenticated by the competent health authority confirming that the illness is a result of pregnancy or delivery shall document such illness. The leave provided for in the
preceding two paragraphs shall not be deducted from other leave periods.


-


----------



## Minerva (Jul 21, 2008)

Many thanks, this is quite helpful...we've since found out my husband might be getting an offer, so will come back to this forum to pick your brains again on any potential contract. 

Thanks again!

Minnie


----------

